# "Detailer" Business Discussion



## JAM1991 (May 14, 2009)

Been on DW for a while now; just wanted to start a thread to get some discussion going and get people's opinions on a few things I'm currently exploring.

Currently working full-time in I.T; business isn't going too well and the future doesn't look great. I have always had a interest in cars and more specifically cleaning and maintenance.

I currently perform detail's for close friends and family on weekends and on my days off. Went well and advertised locally and picked up a few jobs recently, with a few more in the pipeline.

Currently trying to put together some packages (prices) which I can offer people full-time.

Struggling to weigh up "time + "cost" + "effort" to make it worthwhile and be able to sustain an income as a business.

So really looking for people's input into what is best to go for?

Maintenance wash detail - Lower cost but quicker turn around.

Full paint correction type detail - Higher cost but longer turn around.

What do most people charge to attract customers, and make it worthwhile.

Appreciate you get what you pay for, but just after some general guidelines to get started.

Please feel free to input anything you think may be useful.

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I think if I was getting into detailing as a buisness then I would have like ceratin package that people could customise to what they wanted, let's say if they wanted you to spend two days cleaning the car or consintrate on certain sections of the car more than others say half a day on the interior and the rest on the exterior etc etc let them decide what they might like you to do to suit there budget.

Maybe another suggestion would be having clear prices and what exactly you do or maybe a portfolio with folders of different car that you have done so far ( I suppose a website would sort that out)


----------



## JAM1991 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for your input and reply, much appreciated.

I was more or less trying to compare to my current salary - £125 is what I normally aim for on a paint correction (rotary, full car) divide that up by time taken; soon becomes less worthwhile.

Any thoughts on how much to charge to make a living income?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The IT sector should be busy. 

Maybe look for a job a little further away. 

Most of the detailing companies that are doing well are in affluent areas. 

In areas of high unemployment or low salaries, it's these extras that go.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Look at what competition is charging locally and base it from that

THat way youll see the 'going rate' and then you can decide from there


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I may be new to this arena however surely the easiest thing to do would be to look at the websites of other detailers and see what services they offer.

Next you have to be sure that you are able to compete on level terms with those detailers in areas of expertise knowledge and perhaps even experience I certainly wouldnt want someone trying to do work on my car which they were complete novices at, and I dont have a new car or even exceptionally valuable car either.

What makes you think you have the ability to do paint correction and what would you do if someone turned up with a brand new BMW, Mercedes or even a Lexus and wanted complete detailing?

Have you the knowledge, ability, materials and equipment to take on that type of work? Also have you got insurance out to cover you in case you damage a customers vehicle, the above cars are not cheap but if they are a concern, imagine how you will feel if those cars were Ferrari's Porsche's or even something like an Audi R8 worth double the amount and remember you are liable for ANY damage that happens to them whilst they are in your care..... 

There is a lot to consider before taking this step, write out a business plan get costings for insurance as well as materials and equipment, perhaps consider forming a limited company so you are not risking everything you own (like your house and posessions) take legal advice if necessary simply put if something goes wrong and you are considered negligent because remember insurance doesn't usually cover negligence so you are open to all the legal ramiifications that incurs.

Sorry if I seem a little negative but setting up any business is a big undertaking and they don't all work, I saw some figures recently showing start up companies were folding within a year some 70% plus of the time, by all means go for it IF you feel you can make a go of it but do it with your eyes open, not just thinking this is an easy way to make a few quid!


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Kerr said:


> The IT sector should be busy.
> 
> Maybe look for a job a little further away.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more mate... IT sector is mega busy at the moment well it is for us....

OP you need to get on cwjobs


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This isn't in anyway meant as a dig at the OP but with threads of this nature cropping up on an almost weekly basis I'd be curious to know which members have asked the same questions and gone on to run a successful valeting/detailing business, seems to me the majority dissapear without trace after asking all the relevant questions........success stories would be good to read.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this thread may help...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

JAM1991 said:


> Been on DW for a while now; just wanted to start a thread to get some discussion going and get people's opinions on a few things I'm currently exploring.
> 
> Currently working full-time in I.T; business isn't going too well and the future doesn't look great. I have always had a interest in cars and more specifically cleaning and maintenance.
> 
> ...


Sorry to pee on your fireworks but you really don't seem to have a clue, obviously that's why you are asking on this thread but guys aren't charging what they charge to "attract" customers because every car is different and throw up various problems/challenges, no two cars are the same and each car will need different varying levels of attention wether it be for a straight forward valet up to full blown correction etc etc.
My advise would be go on some courses build your experience/confidence up and go from there, wouldn't even think about it as a business until you really really know what your doing or you will fall on your face.

As I said above I am not trying to kill your idea or enthusiasm, just being real here, as people above have said there's so many enthusiasts posting up how to set up a detailing business,many/most of them blatantly haven't a clue what they are doing, experience speaks volumes in this trade ,enthusiasm will only get you so far I'm afraid.

Sorry if this doesn't help but just being real with you.


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

The other thing to think about is there's a big difference between doing friends and family cars on the odd weekend and doing it for a living day in day out rain or shine, summer and winter, 5 or 6 days a week. I like detailing my car but doing it every day on other peoples cars would do my head in! 
Good luck if you decide to go for it though :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Rebel007 said:


> if something goes wrong and you are considered negligent because remember insurance doesn't usually cover negligence so you are open to all the legal ramifications that incurs.


Actually, in most cases there has to be negligence for a policyholder to be legally liable for any damages, in other words there is a burden of proof on the claimant to prove that the policyholder has been negligent.

This differs to "strict liability" where it is only necessary to find a defendant responsible for injury or damage rather than negligent, as seen in Products Liability

Most policies exclude the actual "Defective workmanship", which is not doing the job properly, but will cover resultant damage. For example, if a tiler tiles your bathroom and the tiles fall off over night and damage your bath, his Liability policy will cover the damage to the bath (this is damage caused by negligence) but not the cost of putting the tiles back on the wall (as this is defective workmanship).

Who'd have thought insurance was so boring! :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

As others have said and i post every time these threads come up, are you absolutely sure you know what is involved in running a business? It's all well and good setting up as a professional detailer but does your business plan allow for every eventuality? Think very hard before you go down this route.


----------

